# Artificial grass maintence and cleaning



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello

Anyone got any tips for cleaning artificial grass, we had it installed last year and it’s beginning to smell, we brush it regularly but that’s about it.

Was hoping for some recommendations for cleaner/disenfectant and if anyone has used a dedicated rake and any other hints and tips.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

I use a bassine broom and warm soapy water after winter (july:lol Not sure what you can use for the smell other than more regular washing


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

I use the Jeyes Patio cleaner in an old snow foam lance and leave it over night. You can use it in a watering can too, but much more fun to snowfoam the rear garden.

Does the job perfectly and doesn't harm the real grass next to the fake grass.

Lasts ages to as you dilute it down loads.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/jeyes-4-in-1-patio-power-outdoor-hard-surface-cleaner-4ltr/6000p


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

For anyone interested I have used something called wee free, done it twice once very concentrated and a week later another go but just put some in a snow foam gun, smells and looks like new again, I’ll just do it every so often now.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

P4ULT said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone got any tips for cleaning artificial grass, we had it installed last year and it's beginning to smell, we brush it regularly but that's about it.
> 
> Was hoping for some recommendations for cleaner/disenfectant and if anyone has used a dedicated rake and any other hints and tips.





P4ULT said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> For anyone interested I have used something called wee free, done it twice once very concentrated and a week later another go but just put some in a snow foam gun, smells and looks like new again, I'll just do it every so often now.


Glad you found something to sort the smell out 👍🏻
What was the smell, is it pet related ? And also was sand put on top of the grass once laid ?


----------

